# escort cab detailed engine bay



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

took a few hours out over the weekend to detail the engine bay ready for show season.

i`ve never actually took pics of my engine bay before but it is soooo hard to do all i kept getting was reflection off the sun all the time and they came out s**t! i dont think it helped that i was using my phone camera i must really invest in a camara.
any hows heres the shots i took even though they do look really poor compared to others on here.














































cheeRS for looking


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work, unusual colour for a cabriolet, i used to have a an 'All blue' edition model.
What sort of hp is the motor putting out.


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

Stan said:


> Nice work, unusual colour for a cabriolet, i used to have a an 'All blue' edition model.
> What sort of hp is the motor putting out.


spose it is unusual really they only made a few hundred in this colour. not shore on what the engine is pushing never had it on the rollers but its alot quicker than what it was


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Very nice! Top job, looks great!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great looking bay there, mate! Nice one :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks good!
Nice job on keeping the blue colours a simlar shade, it really jars when the colours are way off.


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Fiesta turbo running gear. Nice engine bay with some shiny parts there :thumb:


----------



## nwmlarge (Oct 30, 2006)

tidy 
to avoid sun glare park with the boot facing the sun ?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats one Flash Engine Bay


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow ! I have never seen such a clean engine bay  Top work !


----------

